# why cant i change my homepage..



## karolpl2004 (Apr 21, 2006)

hey, 
i got infected with a damn virus the other day and i got it all cleaned up but one thing, my internet explorer homepage is stuck on the following one. as soon as i start internet explorer i get this:





and this:


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 21, 2006)

can someone please tell me how to fix this!!!


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

First off, run Adaware SE and maybe spybot.

Clean your system, then see if you can change it.

Post your processes list.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 21, 2006)

here it is 
--------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:32:42 PM, on 4/21/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvany.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\resetservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Realtek Wireless LAN Utility\RtlWake.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Realtek Wireless LAN Utility\RtWLan.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Nothing - {edbf1bc8-39ab-48eb-a0a9-c75078eb7c8e} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpDEC0.tmp
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy LS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI Launchpad] "C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\launchpd.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Realtek Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All Files by HiDownload - C:\PROGRA~1\HIDOWN~1\HDGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download by HiDownload - C:\PROGRA~1\HIDOWN~1\HDGet.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: HiDownload - {F4FBA929-A891-492C-A0F6-5C79CC4F1742} - C:\PROGRA~1\HIDOWN~1\hidownload.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1137648497732
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {74CD40EA-EF77-4BAD-808A-B5982DA73F20} - http://yax-download.yazzle.net/YazzleActiveX.cab?refid=1162
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/msxml4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: reset5 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\reset5.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winrkp32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winrkp32.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Prime95 Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\PRIME95.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Reset 5 - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvany.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 21, 2006)

guy im glad to announce, that i, first time ever, solved a problem myself!!! for all of you that are experiencing this problem, the following values have to be fixed with hijackthis:

O16 - DPF: {74CD40EA-EF77-4BAD-808A-B5982DA73F20} - http://yax-download.yazzle.net/Yazzl...cab?refid=1162
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/msxml4.cab
O2 - BHO: Nothing - {edbf1bc8-39ab-48eb-a0a9-c75078eb7c8e} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpDEC0.tmp


----------



## Rapsey (Jun 17, 2006)

*Same problem*

Hi, I have exactly the same problem, but i cant find lines you said in my HiJackThis log..

Here's my log, thankx for checking!

*
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:17:06, on 17/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WMP54Gv4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147198458\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dc7b5c02.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Devos Dirk\Mijn documenten\Jeroen\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.be/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Nothing - {686a161d-5bd1-4999-8832-6393f41e564c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp100.tmp
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6D794CB4-C7CD-4c6f-BFDC-9B77AFBDC02C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqqqqp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147198458\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dc7b5c02.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dc7b5c02.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DJSNetCN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [dc7b5c02.exe] C:\Documents and Settings\Devos Dirk\Local Settings\Application Data\dc7b5c02.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ultimate Defender.install] "C:\Documents and Settings\Devos Dirk\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C39N6I31\UDefender_Installer[1].exe" continue
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Snelle start.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Onderzoek - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1144788915687
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B020B534-4AA2-4B99-BD6D-5F6EE286DF5C} (Symantec Download Bridge) - http://selfcare.belgacom.net/static/pc/dlbridgesy/SymDlBrg.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: urqqqqp - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\urqqqqp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winwly32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winwly32.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Licensing Detect Internet Connection (DJSNETCN) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect-service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WMP54Gv4SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WMP54Gv4.exe (file missing)*


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, get Ad-Aware and Spybot and run those. The things from your list I recommend that your remove are hp100.tmp, urqqqqp.dll, dc7b5c02.exe, winwly32.dll because I either can't find anything on them in google or they're recognised as possible trojans or spyware. And do a virus scan too.


----------



## Rapsey (Jun 17, 2006)

Norton and Spybotscan done already. I will download Ad-Aware now (lets hope it doesnt conflict with other programs)

And i'll remove the files after i scanned. Thanks!


----------



## Rapsey (Jun 17, 2006)

*Yay*

Scanned everything, still there..

Removed what you said, and it worked!   Thanks man i love you ^^


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 17, 2006)

No problem, glad it's all working again.


----------



## sOwL (Jul 24, 2006)

ok rapsey and karolpl2004. Check line 020 and this winlogon thing. win***32.dll is a virus i had, it has files also in temp folder (win***.tmp.exe and some *.tmp files).

ok this was just a quick notice to what i read. ill post my problem now:
once a turkish site poped up and then i got my homepage changed. i hijacked and i manually deleted 2 files:

R0: - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vatlanar.com/?gel=


R0: - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vatlanar.com/?gel=

which are the same. ok the thing is. before i hijack, i couldnt change the page because it said me "some settings are managed by your system adminstrator". I AM the admin of my pc (just to know) and now i deleted these 2 items my homepage changed to about:blank but still cant edit. Any way to avoid hurting the registry? (coz im a crazy bitch)


----------



## AIRFORCEONE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Help Me*

i just got a new laptop and it wont let me change the homepage for IE its BRANE NEW how could it have a virus?? PLZ HELP


----------



## AIRFORCEONE (Sep 12, 2006)

i also have norton security system on my comp i never trusted it and now even less could norton be blocking my changes?? i already disabled the hompage blocker Y ISNT IT LETTIG ME CHANGE IT GRRRRRRRRRRRR PLZ HELP ME!!!!!! I HATE NORTON!!!!!!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 12, 2006)

first things first, use firefox

and try setting it's homepage

maybe you have something that only attacks ie, and firefox is safer anyways

do that first


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 12, 2006)

Join me in www.techpowerup.com/chat , maybe I can help .


----------



## AIRFORCEONE (Sep 12, 2006)

wait wuts firefox???


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 12, 2006)

mozilla firefox is a web browser that you can use in lieu of internet explorer. it is not as prone to security issues as IE, and generally preferred by those who use it.  plus it's free


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Uninstall Norton right away.  That is the worst garbage junk piece of crap software ever invented to not actually protect your PC and still suck tons of system resources ever.  It is horrible, junk and no good.  AVG free is far superior and far more system friendly.  I woul not install Norton/McaFee even if they were free.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 12, 2006)

First order of business once my main computer is back online- writing an article all about securing your PC for free .


----------



## sOwL (Sep 15, 2006)

you are all wrong. go to regedit.exe and try to delete all the ie policies and the problem will dissapear


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 15, 2006)

SOMEONE DELETE/EDIT THAT!!!!! ^^^ If you do that IE won't work at all
...
I think.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 15, 2006)

sOwL said:


> you are all wrong. go to regedit.exe and try to delete all the ie policies and the problem will dissapear



So all of us are wrong? What you suggest sounds very risky, especially as you can't confirm what is wrong. I'd recommoned against this too.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 16, 2006)

karolpl2004 said:


> can someone please tell me how to fix this!!!



ive seen this before, have you fully updated windows and enabled the windows firewall?

you may need to reinstall windows or try an alternate antivirus, you may have been infected with quite possibly the most annoying brower hijacker ever made


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 16, 2006)

sOwL, please do not intentionally post methodology that can harm other people computers.  Sometimes even if it's a joke, if it's to subtle someone might do it.


----------



## SeeK (Sep 16, 2006)

Adware/Spyware... another virus... mine did that when I had some kind of malware. Run AdAware.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 16, 2006)

This thread is 5 months old... guessing it might have been sorted by now.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 16, 2006)

,haha yeah


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok, wow.  This is an old thread.  Is anyone getting any use out of it?  Otherwise, it should probably die.  Speak up if this is helping you any.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 17, 2006)

My set hompage function is functional and happy sir, as always has been. Let it die. The Forum God only intended threads to have a lifespam no longer than one month. This is blasphemy.


----------

